# How much off sticker did you pay for your diesel?



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

I purchased the diesel with the nav and upgraded black color so MSRP was 27095. I got the dealer down to 23700 thru negotiations. Never talk finance or trades. No compromise. No mercy


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They offered me one for $23.5. Pretty basic 2LT package, no extra options. I thought it was a pretty good price for the $26.5K car.


----------



## slitterell (Jul 12, 2013)

I got tinted windows, premium audio, warranty, gap insurance, and navigation and paid 26,000


----------



## DLORESKI (Apr 9, 2012)

joshpjost said:


> I purchased the diesel with the nav and upgraded black color so MSRP was 27095. I got the dealer down to 23700 thru negotiations. Never talk finance or trades. No compromise. No mercy


I sent you a PM. 
I would love to get the dealer info and location. 
Everyone I've talked to near me is at $500-$750 under MSRP. 
I travel most of the US on business so other states will sometimes work for me. 
Thanks!
- Dave


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

joshpjost said:


> I purchased the diesel with the nav and upgraded black color so MSRP was 27095. I got the dealer down to 23700 thru negotiations. Never talk finance or trades. No compromise. No mercy



You talked a dealer down almost $3,400 on a 2014 Cruze D?!? They can hardly keep this car on the lots as it is and they basically just gave this one to you. Was he/she on bath salts? The best i've heard to date is $1000 off and a "fair" trade-in price. Did you get a GM discount paired with some other incentives? If your answer is "no", I want the name of this dealership so I can buy my car there!


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

I recognize it was a GREAT deal. I told the dealership I wanted the car for 20K and I took out a check and started to write the date and sign it. Never tell them you're financing or have a trade in, until you've determined a sale price. It took every ounce of my energy to get them to 23700, and a better half of the day. Spent about 7 hours at the dealership and got up to leave 3 times. In the end, walked away with a solid deal and an even more solid vehicle. 

Pass this information to all those interested in purchasing a vehicle. There are so many hidden dealer incentives and coupons that dealers can apply to sell a vehicle. They'll never be willing to do it unless they're convinced you'll buy a car and drive it off their lot that day.


----------



## jtailor111 (Jul 24, 2013)

Did you trade in a car? Because its plain and simple, they did not give you $3-4k off of a 2014 diesel, they just underallowed you on the trade in! Its simple math, that car does not sell for $3-4k under sticker anywhere, it just does not happen!!! When something sounds too good to be true, it usually is...


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Tempted to scan my final signed invoice to prove you all I'm not lying. Yes, I paid $3400 less than sticker!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jtailor111 said:


> Did you trade in a car? Because its plain and simple, they did not give you $3-4k off of a 2014 diesel, they just underallowed you on the trade in! Its simple math, that car does not sell for $3-4k under sticker anywhere, it just does not happen!!! When something sounds too good to be true, it usually is...


My 1LT window sticker with the options it has was almost $22,000, I only paid $19,500 before my trade in. There was no rebates or deals going on, I told them what I was willing to pay and they made it happen. NEVER pay window sticker for any car, walk away unless the first price they show you is invoice.


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

I see I'm not the only one who knows how to buy a car!




spacedout said:


> My 1LT window sticker with the options it has was almost $22,000, I only paid $19,500 before my trade in. There was no rebates or deals going on, I told them what I was willing to pay and they made it happen. NEVER pay window sticker for any car, walk away unless the first price they show you is invoice.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I agree. Never pay sticker, but that's still not $3,400 off a brand new 2014 Cruze D.


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

jtailor111 said:


> Did you trade in a car? Because its plain and simple, they did not give you $3-4k off of a 2014 diesel, they just underallowed you on the trade in! Its simple math, that car does not sell for $3-4k under sticker anywhere, it just does not happen!!! When something sounds too good to be true, it usually is...


He did say absolutely no trades when getting best possible price. I had several dealers when purchasing my 1LT ask if I had a non GM vehicle in my driveway because there was a rebate for that too. Not saying that was the case here. But that is out there.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Going to my nearest dealer today. They have a few Cruze diesels listed on their site, but none exactly what I want. No deal breakers and would be happy with any of them. I have no issues walking away. The one I like the best has an MSRP of $27,765. I'm going to try to get them down to at least $25,500, but we'll see. 

There are about 15 other dealers within a reasonable distance so it's not like I have limited options. With all the other car companies having their summer sales events I certainly should have leverage to get the price down. It's only my second car purchase, but I was able get my last car, a 2004 VW Jetta for $19,500 down from an MSRP of $22,995 in December of 2004. They really wanted to get rid of that car. Wish me luck!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> Going to my nearest dealer today. They have a few Cruze diesels listed on their site, but none exactly what I want. No deal breakers and would be happy with any of them. I have no issues walking away. The one I like the best has an MSRP of $27,765. I'm going to try to get them down to at least $25,500, but we'll see.
> 
> There are about 15 other dealers within a reasonable distance so it's not like I have limited options. With all the other car companies having their summer sales events I certainly should have leverage to get the price down. It's only my second car purchase, but I was able get my last car, a 2004 VW Jetta for $19,500 down from an MSRP of $22,995 in December of 2004. They really wanted to get rid of that car. Wish me luck!


Good luck! And keep us posted. If you pull this off, I know what I'm doing this weekend!


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Go to www.autotrade.com . There is a one dealer Bobby Lyman Chevrolet. Has 1700 off msrp. There in Columbus Ohio.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

So I purchased a car today. It is the 2014 Cruze diesel in Champagne Silver with Driver Convenience package and navigation. My only must was the base 2LT diesel but didn't want navigation or sun roof. There were only two Champagne Silver cars in a reasonable distance, one was a base and one was the one I bought. Seems they are in short supply and aren't selling to much under MSRP here. MSRP was $26930 and I paid $25250. That's $1680 under MSRP and $247 below invoice. Also included a cargo net and protector for the trunk. Didn't qualify for the USAA rebate or the current Chevy owner rebate. 

I feel I got a good deal and was a painless process after they found the car on the lot. Someone forgot to mark the car as delivered so it showed as in transit in the system, but was on the lot. Overall a nice experience with the dealer I purchased with. Not so much with the others, especially the first one I test drove. Not sure why they would like a car out with an issue, but the front left tire was unbalanced. I could really feel it in the turns and on the highway. Lost faith in that dealer when they say they inspect all cars after delivery. If you're going to let a customer test drive a car, balance the wheels. 

Going to pick it up next week as things are far too crazy this weekend. I'll certainly keep everyone posted.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I got mine for $1000 off plus USAA discount of $750, total $1750 off $25695. I was happy with the deal.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The whole Cruze range in Australia has come down $2,600.00 or more depending on model. All now come with alloy wheels, fog lights, bluetooth and the 7inch touch screen with my link as standard features. I think cruise control is also standard. Biggest surprise was the SRI and SRI-V also got the price cut and the 1.6T as standard.


----------

